# What do you think of this welder ?



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

What do you folks think of the features of this welder? https://www.ebay.com/itm/MTS-205-Am...e-TIG-Stick-Arc-DC-Combo-Welding/152420973756

Note: This post was originally part of a discussion of different inexpensive welders in this thread: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...ntenance-forum/153845-worn-out-auger-fix.html

For some reason (no notice given) someone removed it from the original context to a separate thread here.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The price scares me. I don't see how it would be possible to manufacture it and ship it here and still make a profit. I have a cheap $120 ? wirefeed that I think came from a box store a long time ago and it's just barely OK for the few times I pull it out and dust it off. I find it hard to believe that one which includes the ability to TIG is more than a toy. Would love to get some feedback from someone who's actually used one. I could be way off base in my thinking.

Then there is this: https://www.homedepot.com/p/AMICO-P...T-110-Volt-230-Volt-Welding-MTS-205/305349325

I'm going to stick with it being some kind of scam.
If you did actually get the one on Ebay and it was the one in the photo, a Amico MTS-205 it looks to be a really nice machine. I'm thinking the $600 price tag is more reasonable for it's capabilities.

.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

If it seems too good to be true it probably is. That price for all those (supposed) features and capabilities just doesn't add up.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

When it sounds to good to be true … It usually is.

Buyer beware …..


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Read the reviews.......total scam.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I wasn't asking about the price; these go for about $500. I want to know what you think about THE WELDER. The online reviews I read were overwhelmingly good, but I like to hear what this group thinks.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Why would you put a fake sale link then?
https://www.amazon.com/MTS-205-TIG-Torch-Aluminum-Voltage-Welding/dp/B07B85LBCQ


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

oneboltshort said:


> Why would you put a fake sale link then?
> https://www.amazon.com/MTS-205-TIG-Torch-Aluminum-Voltage-Welding/dp/B07B85LBCQ


It was listed @ $469 and then the ad was changed and then it was taken down. Changed the link to the original one I looked at. AGAIN, I AM INTERESTED IN COMMENTS ON THE WELDER'S SPECS AND CAPABILITIES, NOT THE PRICE.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Chinese junk and a failure looking for a place to happen, coupled with a high liklihood of zero resources available to repair.


Just say "No!"


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

tabora said:


> It was listed @ $469 and then the ad was changed and then it was taken down. Changed the link to the original one I looked at. AGAIN, I AM INTERESTED IN COMMENTS ON THE WELDER'S SPECS AND CAPABILITIES, NOT THE PRICE.


 The ad that we saw when we clicked on your original post had a price of $69. I can't speak for the others but when I see that price and then read the welder's capabilities all the alarm bells went off. Now, the price is in a much more realistic $500 neighborhood it then comes to the reviews from previous buyers. If I were in the market for a nice, small good looking welder I'd consider this one. It *does* look nice. Before pulling the trigger I'd check for some things. Should it break are there service centers? Warranty work. Reviews and Etc.
If it does everything the ad states it would be a pretty good deal but I still have a certain feeling about it.
Just doing a bit of online research it seems to be a decent machine. I see the orange big box store sells 'em too.


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

I have two wire-feed gas metal arc welders (GMAW) welders (Hobart) and can tell you from experience that you'll be opening and closing the wire feed mechanism (drive roller) a lot; especially if you're a new welder like me. Take a close look at the wire feed drive mechanism in the photograph. It appears to be made of sheet metal. Better wire-feed welders will have castings (my welders have cast steel parts). 

The 27 lb. weight of this machine tells me that it incorporates rectifiers. If it had a transformer then it would weigh 55 lbs. or more. 

Aluminum wire cannot be reliably pushed through a 13-foot long torch assembly. The soft aluminum wire will bend and bird-nest at the drive roller. 
A spool gun is required for aluminum wire-feed welding. This spool gun places the aluminum wire roll at the same location as the torch hand set. I don't see a spool gun in the photographs nor is there a gas regulator which is needed for GMAW.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Can you find the real correct link for this welder and delete the fake one? I was confused as well and just considered it a scam


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

looks like a knockoff of https://www.homedepot.com/p/Lincoln...ored-Wire-Single-Phase-120V-K3461-1/302456295 minus the tig touch


----------



## Susquehanna (Oct 27, 2019)

Save your money and go to HF.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

Susquehanna said:


> Save your money and go to HF.


welcome to SBF. 

harbor same junk unless you buy the best grade they sell


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

tabora said:


> Note: This post was originally part of a discussion of different inexpensive welders in this thread: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...ntenance-forum/153845-worn-out-auger-fix.html
> 
> For some reason (no notice given) someone removed it from the original context to a separate thread here.


Blame me. The thread was "Worn out auger fix" and there were two or three suggestions of what members had at home but it wasn't really nor should it be a discussion of welders. When it came to my attention I only say your post as the first post alone at the top of page four so I split it to discuss the welder without hijacking the thread. Going back and going through the thread I can see I might have pulled a couple more posts but I felt there was a difference between someone telling another member 
who mentions he doesn't have a welder what they use compared to discussing the pros and cons of a specific machine.

Like others I assumed you were interested in the welder for yourself and didn't pay enough attention to the wording, how you asked what people thought about it's features.
I love the versatility of this one I'd just be concerned about parts should I need them. My little guy has been ok and it just keeps going but I figured for the price I knew what I was getting. 

.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

https://www.weldingweb.com/forum/ma...acturers/147354-amico-mts-205-anyone-have-one


From a guy who has seen the brand . . .


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> Can you find the real correct link for this welder and delete the fake one? I was confused as well and just considered it a scam


I changed it yesterday afternoon at about 2:30PM once we discovered it had become a scam listing. The one that's there now is for a "real" listing.


----------



## Susquehanna (Oct 27, 2019)

Just saying it would be easier to return if it is still in warranty


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Susquehanna said:


> Just saying it would be easier to return if it is still in warranty


In the original thread, the inexpensive (sub $100) HF unit and the MIG-130 were mentioned. I am looking for something with a bit longer duty cycle, and the additional features of the MTS-205 intrigued me.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

tabora said:


> In the original thread, the inexpensive (sub $100) HF unit and the MIG-130 were mentioned. I am looking for something with a bit longer duty cycle, and the additional features of the MTS-205 intrigued me.


Well, after further reading, from experienced welders it seems it's not a very good machine. Very basic and could be problematic with the low grade components. I don't know much about welding any more. Been too long away from it. However, if I were in the market for a welder I'd go with some well known brand such as Miller or Lincoln. It's always been my philosophy that you get what you pay for. 
Whichever welder you choose I hope it works well for you. Let us know.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

micah68kj said:


> Well, after further reading, from experienced welders it seems it's not a very good machine.


You didn't cite your source; is it the same one that @tadawson cited in post 17, or do you have another source that I can look at?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Spend the Money on a Lincoln or Miller. You'll have No Regrets, Easy Parts Availability, and an Easy Resale if you need to. Good Used Welders can be found on CL and Facebook Marketplace..


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

tabora said:


> You didn't cite your source; is it the same one that @tadawson cited in post 17, or do you have another source that I can look at?


I went looking for the reviews and comments and can't seem to locate them. I saw the site that tadawson posted but there was one more that wasn't a glowing report. It didn't say it was horrible just not all that great and cheaply made. If I find it by chance I'll post it for you.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

For mig then I've read that the harbor freight ones are okay if you buy a Miller capacitor and install it. That is from reading on WeldingWeb forum. Though I ponied up the cash for a Miller 211 dual voltage welder back in the mid 2000's. It was something around 1,100 or 1,200 and mine is the old school non inverter one that is HEAVY (70 pounds maybe) for a portable one. My buddy has the newer version that is probably 30 pounds lighter. Nice thing is it is dual voltage and welds decently on 110v which is handy as we get moved every few years usually and I never know what will be available in the garage.


That welder.. well you can't tig aluminum as you need AC output, though you can mig aluminum on DC with straight argon but you better use a spool gun (roughly $200 for a miller). 



If you just want to stick weld then search craigslist, I picked up an AC miller with moveable shunt (I think as it has the crank on top for infinite adjustment) for $20. Had a cheap dryer power cord and cables but no ground or stinger or the quick connects. I think I have around $70 after finding quality parts via ebay and amazon, not bad even though it's from around 1986 iirc. A DC welder would be even handier but good luck finding one so cheap. For rods, well BigR was clearancing a bunch of Forney stuff so I ended up with about #100 of various rods for around $150.


Better off buying quality and if you can't afford that then buy used quality stuff.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> Spend the Money on a Lincoln or Miller. You'll have No Regrets, Easy Parts Availability, and an Easy Resale if you need to. Good Used Welders can be found on CL and Facebook Marketplace..



i tend to agree you can find deals on welders sometimes. you can find a name brand for $500-$800 you might have to look for a while.

who knows how the welder actually runs and how it will hold up. the name brand guys have been doing it for years and years.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> i tend to agree you can find deals on welders sometimes. you can find a name brand for $500-$800 you might have to look for a while.
> 
> who knows how the welder actually runs and how it will hold up. the name brand guys have been doing it for years and years.



Sometimes a Welder is one of the First Things Sold if People Don't Use it That Much, and Need Cash. I Recently Picked up a Nice Millermatic 212 with Cart, Bottle, Mask, and Accessories for 600.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

The little Miller Diversion 180 is a good TIG setup. You can get things done with it and it is small and light. I’m mostly welding 4130 tubing with mine, It will also do aluminum. It is a 110/220 inverter setup. They do show up used on occasion but go fast...


----------

